# E-mail Link



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I recieve a notice in my e-mail of a new post in topics I'm watching. The link in the notice won't take me too the post anymore. I try to click the link and nothing happens.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please forward that email to webmaster(a)nodakoutdoors.com and I'll take a look.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

yahoo won't allow me to send anything to webmaster(a)nodakoutdoors.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kelly Hannan said:


> yahoo won't allow me to send anything to webmaster(a)nodakoutdoors.com


Really??? Hmmmm...I get yahoo emails all the time.

At any rate, try info(a)nodakoutdoors.com


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Kelly Hannan said:


> yahoo won't allow me to send anything to webmaster(a)nodakoutdoors.com


replace the (a) with @


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I solved the problem. It was my popup blocker. I had to click to allow pop ups from Nodak. Thanks


----------

